# first jigstone building



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Summer is already there but I am very busy; however, I can't resist with the used jigstone
molds I bought a few weeks ago. I spent evenings to cast those stones and built my first building.
It's not yet finished but I will finish after my Phuket trip this weekend. So far this is the best building in my garden railway, it's very solid. 



















After several months since I started the project, after all the building is nearly done; I just need to install one more light on the other side of the building and it is ready to be installed in the garden. Although, I think I need to fill in some visible gaps between the stones, outdoor condition is tough; many parts of my wood buildings start to fall down due to the heat in this Summer.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Is it going to be a mill?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice buildings!


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

placitassteam said:


> Very nice. Is it going to be a mill?


Thanks all for the comments. Based on the blueprint where I learn from, it's a gatekeeper cottage.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a single engine house that has been outside for over 7 years, the structure is still standing, even thought the RR is now elevated. You won't be disappointed. LG


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who/where did you buy the molds from?

Thanks, Greg


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Who/where did you buy the molds from?
> 
> Thanks, Greg


I got a whole set of more than a dozen of different types of molds from Dennis Cherry. He is also from Tennessee. It appears that he didn't use the molds much, so they still look like new and in fact one of the molds was untouched.


----------

